

SequoiaDB open source now，a new document-oriented NoSQL Database - tuhaihe
https://github.com/SequoiaDB/SequoiaDB

======
tuhaihe
benchmark recently also performed a comparison of the following three NoSQL
systems:

* Apache Cassandra * MongoDB * SequoiaDB

The test specifically focused on the in-memory performance of the three
systems. The detailed result can be found in [bankmark-20141213-WP-
NoSQLBenchmark]: [http://www.bankmark.de/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/bankmark-2...](http://www.bankmark.de/wp-
content/uploads/2014/12/bankmark-20141213-WP-NoSQLBenchmark.pdf)

------
wangzhonnew
cool

